# possible new addition



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

You think by now I'd know to stay away from petfinder.
I saw this guy listed at my local shelter. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Saint Bernard St. Bernard | San Andreas, CA | Topeka
I've been looking at his ad for weeks. I have always been drawn to the timid dogs. Plus I'm a sucker for the guardian breeds. 
I went and met him today. He's a sweetie pie and warmed up pretty quick. My only concern is how he'll be with my cats and chickens. I'm hoping to be able to have him brought down to the hospital. We have an office cat who loves to greet the dogs. Fingers crossed it goes welland I'll have a new fur kid!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHH...he is ADORABLE!!:biggrin:

Let us know what ends up happening!:happy:

LOVE that big smile!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

LUCKYYYYYY!!!! He's gorgeous!! Hope everything works out!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> You think by now I'd know to stay away from petfinder...I've been looking at his ad for weeks.


You and me both!! 

He is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a good looking dog! Any update??


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, how did it go?
I hope it worked out, he does sound (and look) like an absolute sweetie.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Tomorrow he will be brought to the hospital to meet Tank, the hospital cat. If all goes well I'll fill out the paperwork and schedule his neuter.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, he came over for the cat test yesterday and did awesome! I am stopping by animal services on the way to work to fill out the paperwork!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

congrats! so happy for you! keep us updated


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

*So exciting!*

It sounds like serendipity! Please share photos after you bring him home


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous


----------

